# Bookable Covers - Update in most recent post - 2/11/2018



## Kalen ODonnell (Nov 24, 2011)

Stop on by, check me out, and let me know if you're interested in purchasing or commissioning a cover! PM, drop a line here or email me or contact me through my site. Thanks for looking!


----------



## NRWick (Mar 22, 2011)

Kalen, your work is fantastic! I've bookmarked you for one of my next projects. Do you do print covers? And if so, how much extra is it for print?


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Great work! I really like Golden Girl. However your covers seem a little wider than the standard book cover dimension- is that just me? Not sure. I don't trust my eyes right now cos I'm recovering from the flu


----------



## Jarrah Loh (Oct 8, 2012)

Great covers – GREAT price!


----------



## Kalen ODonnell (Nov 24, 2011)

NRWick said:


> Kalen, your work is fantastic! I've bookmarked you for one of my next projects. Do you do print covers? And if so, how much extra is it for print?


NR, I don't have a price for print yet, because I've yet to have occasion to make them (pretty much been strictly ebook covers to date). I'm experimenting with print covers right now, but until I'm a little more comfortable with it I don't want to use clients as guinea pigs, so to speak. I'll probably be adding a print section within the next month though. But thanks for the compliment, would love to work with you!

And thanks as well, Jarrah!


----------



## NRWick (Mar 22, 2011)

Kalen ODonnell said:


> NR, I don't have a price for print yet, because I've yet to have occasion to make them (pretty much been strictly ebook covers to date). I'm experimenting with print covers right now, but until I'm a little more comfortable with it I don't want to use clients as guinea pigs, so to speak. I'll probably be adding a print section within the next month though.


Oooh, well I will keep my eyes open for when you eventually add print. Thank you for being honest! Either way, your work is lovely.


----------



## Kalen ODonnell (Nov 24, 2011)

NRWick said:


> Oooh, well I will keep my eyes open for when you eventually add print. Thank you for being honest! Either way, your work is lovely.


Not a problem, thanks again! I'll be sure to update this thread when I do add a print section.


----------



## Cameron McKeth (Apr 21, 2011)

Kalen, you're work is gorgeous!


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Very nice! 

Rue


----------



## Kalen ODonnell (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for the bump humble!  I'll probably do my next batch of pre-mades in the 5:8 ratio so people can get a sense of what my style looks like with the slimmer covers. 

And thanks for the kind words, ruecole and Cameron!


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

Great work, have you bookmarked for a future thriller project.


----------



## Greer (Sep 24, 2011)

Kalen, according to the small press I work for, there's at least one vendor out there who wants at least 1800 x 2700. Can't remember which one.


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

OOOOH so beautiful!

Wish you much success!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Soooo nice!  TOTALLY bookmarked!  I want to read the books inside this cover!  Or write them!  Whichever comes first!  Great job!


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

Fantastic work!


----------



## Kalen ODonnell (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks as always for the kind words (and commissions), ladies and gents!  I updated the first post with over a dozen brand new premades for your pleasure!


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Oh I really love, lovelorn! Might work for something my hubby has in the works.  Sending it his way.


----------



## Kalen ODonnell (Nov 24, 2011)

Bethany B. said:


> Oh I really love, lovelorn! Might work for something my hubby has in the works. Sending it his way.


Aww, thank you! Yes, please do share with anyone you think might have a project that fits one!


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Such great covers Kalen!!! You always do a fantastic job. There are 3-4 that I just want to snatch up. I feel like writing a blog post on  the dangers of amazing pre-mades.


----------



## Kalen ODonnell (Nov 24, 2011)

Wansit said:


> Such great covers Kalen!!! You always do a fantastic job. There are 3-4 that I just want to snatch up. I feel like writing a blog post on the dangers of amazing pre-mades.


LOL, thanks. I do know there are a number of cover hoarders in this neck of the woods, so I'm contemplating doing something like a Buy One, Get One Free sale....


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Kalen ODonnell said:


> LOL, thanks. I do know there are a number of cover hoarders in this neck of the woods, so I'm contemplating doing something like a Buy One, Get One Free sale....


  I wouldn't be able to resist...


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Is Forty Night of Rain still available?


----------



## Kalen ODonnell (Nov 24, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> Is Forty Night of Rain still available?


It is indeed!


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Is Temalyn still available?

I have a fantasy story, as still unwritten and untitled in my head and that cover would be perfect for it 

I just need to think of a title now, LOL!


----------



## Kalen ODonnell (Nov 24, 2011)

Annette_g said:


> Is Temalyn still available?
> 
> I have a fantasy story, as still unwritten and untitled in my head and that cover would be perfect for it
> 
> I just need to think of a title now, LOL!


Temalyn is indeed available! And if you don't have the title now and need me to change that part for you at a later date, that's totally doable. Shoot me a PM if you'd like to purchase it.


----------



## Scott Daniel (Feb 1, 2011)

Kalen just did a cover for me a few weeks ago and was a total pro... plus does awesome work.

http://scottdaniel.blogspot.com/2012/11/the-last-new-cover-for-eden-effect-i.html


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Kalen ODonnell said:


> Temalyn is indeed available! And if you don't have the title now and need me to change that part for you at a later date, that's totally doable. Shoot me a PM if you'd like to purchase it.


I've just PM'd you and I think I have a title for it now too


----------



## Kalen ODonnell (Nov 24, 2011)

Annette_g said:


> I've just PM'd you and I think I have a title for it now too


PM'd you back!

And thanks for the plug Scott, was great working with you!


----------



## Jarrah Loh (Oct 8, 2012)

They should offer that as a promo on select!


----------



## Kalen ODonnell (Nov 24, 2011)

Added about a dozen new premades to the first post, December 1st....


----------



## maritafowler (Nov 27, 2011)

I purchased my first ever pre-made from Kalen...and he's awesome. Quick turnaround, helpful...and the covers are gorgeous/inspiring.

I've become a Kalen stalker fan and will continue to hoard his covers like Gollum.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

The print covers are amazing! I want to write a story for _An Umbrella at the End of The World_ - what a fab title.


----------



## Kalen ODonnell (Nov 24, 2011)

cate dean said:


> The print covers are amazing! I want to write a story for _An Umbrella at the End of The World_ - what a fab title.


Hey, title comes with the cover, if you want it! 

Also, I just decided to lower the price of the premade prints to $80, at least for now.


----------



## Kalen ODonnell (Nov 24, 2011)

Sample premades customized for authors:
























Recent Custom Covers (Dimensions vary according to authors' preferences):

































And new Pre-made Designs:


----------



## Kalen ODonnell (Nov 24, 2011)

Recent custom designs:

  

(Different versions of the same two books, a traditionally published author with covers for different territories)"

   

 

 

 

Covers for Loose-Id, an erotic romance e-publisher I work as a staff artist for:


----------



## zandermarks (May 20, 2013)

Kalen ODonnell said:


> A lot of people have been taking advantage of the $300 package I offer on my site, which includes a full read of the book and then custom ebook and print cover, bookmark and business card designs and a custom facebook banner or website header. This is awesome, as I really think being that familiar with the work has allowed me to come up with designs the clients are much happier with ultimately. However, it IS extremely time consuming.


It probably doesn't help that _some_ of us (ahem...me) can't write books without twisting entire genres inside out. 



Kalen ODonnell said:


> I will likely be raising prices soon as well, but for now the prices listed on my site are all accurate and up to date.


Based on the portfolio I've seen, I'd definitely say you're undercharging. Can't wait to see my badly-needed makeover.


----------



## Judy Powell (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Kalen,

What's your website address?  Great covers.  Would like to browse your site.


----------



## Kalen ODonnell (Nov 24, 2011)

zandermarks said:


> It probably doesn't help that _some_ of us (ahem...me) can't write books without twisting entire genres inside out.
> 
> Based on the portfolio I've seen, I'd definitely say you're undercharging. Can't wait to see my badly-needed makeover.


Hah! Careful with the praise before I finish billing you, Zander! And yours is one of the two I spoke of, naturally. Check your inbox in the next couple hours, just tweaking it now.

And Judy, the banner in my signature should click through to my site, but I'm at art.kalenodonnell.com just in case.


----------



## Vanades (Aug 10, 2012)

I just bought one of Kalen's gorgeous pre-mades that simply sprang out at me and said "I'm the perfect cover for your story". 

He was a joy to work with and had no issue with the fact that I wanted a German and an English version of the cover. Superfast and the result looks amazing. 

Thank you Kalen!


----------



## sophiableu (Apr 1, 2013)

Your covers are always fantastic


----------



## Kalen ODonnell (Nov 24, 2011)

Some new custom designs:

First two in a Sci-Fi Romance Series:

 

Some more sci-fi and a nonfiction:

 

 

Some new covers for an erotic romance publisher, fantasy, sci-fi, contemporary:

 

 

And finally some new premades, email or PM for individual prices:


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi Kalen- I'm looking to get a new book cover made. What is your schedule like these days?


----------



## Kalen ODonnell (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey Paul! Replied to you via PM!

***

New Custom and Premade designs - drop me a line at [email protected] or a private message on the forum to commission a cover or purchase a premade. Premades are $50, ebook custom covers are $150 and print are $200.

PREMADES:

   

   

New Custom Designs:


----------



## Kalen ODonnell (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey guys, just relaunched my site finally, and so I'm running a New Clients Sale - commission a cover between now and next Friday and get 30% off.

coverdesigns.kalenodonnell.com


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Beautiful covers, bookmarking your thread for future reference. =D

I especially like this one-


----------



## Kalen ODonnell (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you!  That's one of my personal favorites too.  

And if anyone has any particular genres of premades they've been looking for but not finding a lot of options from, let me know.  I'm starting a batch of 'premade series', ie groups of three or more premades all sharing similar branding.  So far I've got a couple of sci-fi and paranormal romances I'm working on, but always interested in hearing what people in the market for premades are looking for specifically.


----------



## Kalen ODonnell (Nov 24, 2011)

Dang, long time since I updated this. Anyway!

Hey guys, starting off the New Year with a bang and looking for some new clients, (and looking to improve my turnaround times as well), so I'm going to run a Kboards only promotion - first three people to contact me about this promotion will get a completely FREE custom ebook cover design. Simply reply to this thread, pm me or email me direct at [email protected] with your author name, book title, and a little bit about your book and I'll get back to you ASAP to let you know if you're one of the first three. If you're a lurker and you do email me directly, be sure to mention that you're from kboards!

Even if you aren't one of the first three though, definitely please check out my site at coverdesigns.kalenodonnell.com and browse through my portfolio, commission a cover, a series, or just see if there are any premades you might want to purchase. I'm always adding more stuff and I do offer returning client discounts or budget packages for series of three or more books!

Some new/recent samples!

Custom Designs:


























































Premades (Ebook Only - $65, Plus Back and Spine - $90):


----------



## Piper N (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh, I would love this. Sending a PM!


----------



## Kalen ODonnell (Nov 24, 2011)

Piper N said:


> Oh, I would love this. Sending a PM!


Got it and replied, thanks!

Edited:

Received two offthread replies so all three cover giveaways are taken now! I'll post the results once we're all done and the authors have approved final designs. As always though I remain open to regular commissions through my site or contact me directly at [email protected]!


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Just popped in to say that Kalen designed an awesome male/male fantasy romance cover for me that doesn't have the usual half-naked man on the cover, LOL! Or that same knight that seems to appear everywhere on fantasy and historicals these days 

I haven't posted it yet as I want to do a cover reveal nearer to launch day, but I love it.


----------



## Dom (Mar 15, 2014)

Some of you may remember that I launched a short story as a reader magnet. It's working and I'm getting sign-ups to my mailing list (averaging about 1 a day when before was maybe 5 a month). I've been holding back a couple of my short stories because they didn't quite match my style/genre, but since I saw success, I figured it wouldn't hurt. I released one already and am getting the other edited.

It's not available yet, but I wanted to mention that Kalen was nice enough to design the cover as part of his free promo a couple months back. Here it is:










He was easy to work with. This story is set in the Victorian era and centers around brown-cloaked strangers in a mine. It has Lovecraftian and sci-fi elements, and I think Kalen did a good job capturing the feel and spirit of the story. Just wanted to give him a shout out in case anyone's looking for a new cover designer.


----------



## Kalen ODonnell (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey guys, long time no post!

Revamping my site again with a brand new portfolio and premade options, and in the meanwhile, I've decided to try out a couple of new price point options to see how they go.

PROFESSIONAL POLISH -

If you have a DIY cover that you're happy with the design, but feel you lack the technical skills to make look as clean or professional as you want it, provide me with the files and images you used, and I will use them to recreate your cover in the spirit of your initial design using my skills in Photoshop and design. The price for this option is $50, only to be paid if you're happy with the final design and intend to use it.

DONE IN ONE - 

This option is if you're not sure what you're looking for design wise or need something quickly. Provide the relevant details about your story, and I'll create a cover, risk free. If we hit the nail on the head the first time, with only minor tweaks and revisions needed, its $100 flat. If you like the general direction but need specific changes, like choice of model or more advanced photomanipulation, sizeable revisions are an added cost, always stated before we proceed and never exceeding my usual rate for an ebook cover ($200). And if its just not what you're looking for at all and you decide to look elsewhere, you don't pay a cent!

Anyway, hit me up here, via pm or at [email protected] if you're interested. I'm just doing these two options on a trial basis for now to see what kind of interest there is, so try them out sooner rather than later if it sounds like something you could use. Availability will depend on how quickly my queue forms up and how long it is. Thanks!


----------



## MikeRyan (Jul 19, 2015)

Kalen, the link in your signature isn't working.  I know I've been to your site before and liked your work but now it's coming up as Blue-something web hosting.


----------



## Shelley K (Sep 19, 2011)

You might consider putting up a placeholder page on your site that says it's being revamped and linking to where people can contact you. I was in the market for a cover last week. I assumed your site was down because you weren't doing covers anymore. At least your email and a note that you still take cover commissions would probably help you.


----------



## Kalen ODonnell (Nov 24, 2011)

Shelley K said:


> You might consider putting up a placeholder page on your site that says it's being revamped and linking to where people can contact you. I was in the market for a cover last week. I assumed your site was down because you weren't doing covers anymore. At least your email and a note that you still take cover commissions would probably help you.


Ah thanks for that note, Shelley. I'll definitely do that! And my portfolio can also always be found at my facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/Kalen-ODonnell-Cover-Designs-714260832050907/?fref=ts


----------



## MySky (Sep 8, 2014)

Kalen worked with me on my last cover. It was custom and I'm sure I was a pest, but he was so easy to work with and very prompt, professional and friendly. He knew what I wanted, even when I didn't. I would use his services again in a heartbeat!


----------



## Kalen ODonnell (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks Merry! 

Hey everyone, working on some premades and premade series templates for my holiday sale, and thought I'd check and see if there's any genres in particular people are having trouble finding currently or would like to see more of. Drop me a line if there's a certain type of premade you're not seeing enough of out there!


----------



## Kalen ODonnell (Nov 24, 2011)

Wow, haven't updated here in an age, so here's some custom covers I've never shown here before and some new premades. Custom prices are on my site (premades are $40 each, or $60 for the print ones). I've predominantly been getting requests for romance covers and their various subgenres over the past year but I'm always interested in new sci-fi, fantasy, urban fantasy or thriller clients as well! PM me or email me through my site to discuss projects or just feel me out! Anyway, some custom covers:










































And some premades:


----------

